# Mid-ride nutrition advice



## LookerBob (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm training for the Laramie Enduro (111K) at the end of July, and I know one of my major obstacles at this point is getting enough fuel into my body, and doing it at the right rate.

I don't want to be eating a bunch of GUs and stuff that's going to give me a rotten stomach, so real foods are preferred (PB & honey sandwiches are my favorite riding food), but I need to figure out the right combination of transportability, digestibility, palatability and ease of eating on the bike. The race will have aid stations, but long training rides can be a bit of a challenge to pack for when there is no support and I have to pack it all with me, and my last long ride I didn't eat enough and sort of hit the wall about 90% into the ride. We were out for 4:45, moving for 3:25, and I ate probably... 700 - 800 calories. I had another 600 - 700 calories on me that I should've eaten, but didn't until I realized it was a bit too late. I was able to get going again, but it was unpleasant.

Are there guidelines for how many calories I should be trying to consume per hour for my body weight?

I eat wheat bread, but are things like white bread actually better when you are actually on the bike because they are easier to break down and get into your bloodstream?

Anyway, looking for some resources... thanks.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Perogies in a bit of Olive Oil are easy to pack and digest.

A peach is excellent, so is a slice or two of watermelon (harder to pack).


----------



## clydeone (Aug 9, 2009)

LookerBob said:


> I'm training for the Laramie Enduro (111K) at the end of July


Check out the Endurance Racing forum

here is a link from a recent thread on a similar topic
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=706443


----------



## LookerBob (Sep 1, 2010)

Guess I didn't look far enough... thanks!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Take a look at Infinit Nutrition. I had tremendous problems getting enough calories until I started drinking most of my calories. Between that and stomaching a few ProBars when I could, it has worked out pretty well so far.

Most important thing is to try things for yourself. Some people can eat all sorts of things while riding, others like me can't stomach much of anything during hard workouts.

BTW: What the heck were you doing during the 1:20 min of non moving time during your workout??


----------



## LookerBob (Sep 1, 2010)

DavidR1 said:


> BTW: What the heck were you doing during the 1:20 min of non moving time during your workout??


Heh... several things... mostly, waiting for people, but also trying to figure out a couple water crossings (I ended up in water up to my crotch, and one person went in over their waist), figuring out the route based on course notes and satellite imagery (it was our first ride on this part of the course), changing a tire, and eating. But mostly waiting for people.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

LookerBob said:


> Heh... several things... mostly, waiting for people, but also trying to figure out a couple water crossings (I ended up in water up to my crotch, and one person went in over their waist), figuring out the route based on course notes and satellite imagery (it was our first ride on this part of the course), changing a tire, and eating. But mostly waiting for people.


Yeah, finding good training partners is hard to do. But this is essential for effective training rides:thumbsup:


----------



## LookerBob (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got a couple of riding partners that are a good match, but the main one is leaving town for work on monday for a few weeks, so that sucks. The slower riders I know are the ones who are game to actually do a lot of riding, so it's either do a bit of waiting and go a bit slower, or ride alone (which I often do).


----------

